# Greg's Family Room



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Onkyo TX-SR702 receiver
Carver M-1.5t Power Amp (for front speakers)
Behringer DSP-1124p 

Panasonic PT-AX100U projector
Draper Cineperm 45 x 80 screen
Dish VIP622 HD DVR/Satellite Receiver
Sony BDP-S570 BD Player
Pioneer DV-588A DVD/SACD/DVD-A player
Panasonic DMR-ES10 DVD Recorder
Technics SL-1300 turntable 
Audio Technica AT95E cartridge

Infinity Interlude IL-60 main speakers
Infinity Interlude IL-36c center channel speaker
Cambridge Soundworks The Surround 5.1 side surround speakers
RCA curb pickup speakers as rear surrounds. 
Definitive Technology PF1500 subwoofer

None of it is really state-of-the-art anymore (like any of it ever was), but my family and I sure do get tons of enjoyment from it. Usage is almost 50/50 music and TV/movies. The room is 13 x 19 and can be completely sealed off. Good picture, great sound.

Greg Bright


----------

